# The news just makes me laugh



## ALLSKIING (Feb 12, 2008)

All they can talk about is the storm....A big 3 inches. School closing,Over 100 accidents, Problems with bicycles in the city:blink: I could go on...They act like we are all going to die.:lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 12, 2008)

Meh...It wasn't really the accumulation that made the commute tough, it was the iced up roads.  Either way, they love to make a big stink when the white stuff falls.  We just eat up that state of panic they create regardless of the reason.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 12, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Meh...It wasn't really the accumulation that made the commute tough, it was the iced up roads.  Either way, they love to make a big stink when the white stuff falls.  We just eat up that state of panic they create regardless of the reason.


Got next week off? Where are you headed?


----------



## skidbump (Feb 12, 2008)

Takes your mind off the war and impending recession.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 22, 2008)

*...Another gem comes from the Weather Channel!;-)*

I think it must of been ~1 month ago, early morning shift of Weather Channel.  Young woman, _definitely_ from the South....following an overnight 2" dusting in the Chicago area.  "...and people around Chicago are digging out from the two inches that fell last night!..."
...I think that'll stay at the top of my laughter list for a while....
Enjoy watching that channel, right on top of data <--> info...but you'll catch a _distinct Southerner_ line here & there....;-)


----------



## powderfreak (Feb 23, 2008)

bigbog said:


> I think it must of been ~1 month ago, early morning shift of Weather Channel.  Young woman, _definitely_ from the South....following an overnight 2" dusting in the Chicago area.  "...and people around Chicago are digging out from the two inches that fell last night!..."
> ...I think that'll stay at the top of my laughter list for a while....
> Enjoy watching that channel, right on top of data <--> info...but you'll catch a _distinct Southerner_ line here & there....;-)



That's what happens when your based out of Atlanta.  2" requires digging...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 23, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> All they can talk about is the storm....A big 3 inches. School closing,Over 100 accidents, Problems with bicycles in the city:blink: I could go on...They act like we are all going to die.:lol:



I believe it..there are so many idiot drivers here in PA who drive in heavy snow with their headlights off..pull out into oncoming traffic with barely any room..tailgate..and..accelerate like they were dry.  I'm alot more comfortable skiing in deep snow than driving in it so I take it easy..I saw at least 3 totalled cars yesterday and I'm sure some people died in car accidents that could have been prevented.


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2008)

There should be two driver's licenses/tests.  One for snow, one for "the rest of the year".  You could be arrested for driving without your snow license.  What a business we could drum up, those with snow licenses could make a lot of money delivering milk and bread during the height of the 6" "storm of the year".

I've always been a big advocate of teaching everyone (including my kids) how to drive in snow.  Go somewhere safe and slippery and hilly. Slam on the brakes. Turn hard at speed.  Go up the icy incline.  Drive in the loose snow, then drive on the hardpack.  Too many people have a lot of classroom hours studying winter driving and no clue what it feels like in real life.

I think we should offer an winter driver rehabilitation course run by the AZ team!


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2008)

powderfreak said:


> That's what happens when your based out of Atlanta.  2" requires digging...



What do they dig out with?  Spoons?
maybe that's the problem


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 24, 2008)

BILLSKI   as you know "Winter Driving "   is  kinda De regeur here in the  North Country  where we get 9 months of winter and 3 months of Bad Sledding    

I do agree too many damn fools out there thinking their bulletproof in their Big ole Suv  or Bad ass Pickup


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> BILLSKI   as you know "Winter Driving "   is  kinda De regeur here in the  North Country  where we get 9 months of winter and 3 months of Bad Sledding
> 
> I do agree too many damn fools out there thinking their bulletproof in their Big ole Suv  or Bad ass Pickup



Now wait a minute.  You do get to see dry pavement in August  

And of course, NNY'ers get their "Winter Driver's License" by default.  

There are a lot of real nice machines out there in the hands of children.

I think metro Boston crowd should have ignition kill switches that don't allow the vehicle to roll below 32F.. 8)


----------



## Paul (Feb 25, 2008)

billski said:


> I think metro Boston crowd should have ignition kill switches that don't allow the vehicle to roll



FTFY :wink:


----------



## KevinF (Feb 25, 2008)

billski said:


> There should be two driver's licenses/tests.  One for snow, one for "the rest of the year".



I grew up near Phliadelphia, but my Dad grew up in Bangor, Maine.  He refused to let me take my "official" driver's license test until I passed _his_.  And I dare say that Dad's driver's test was substantially harder then the official one -- i.e., it involved lots of winter driving.  I'm by no means great at driving in the snow, but it doesn't really bother me that much.


----------

